# I tried to make butter.



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

we skimmed cream and saved it in pint jars in the fridge. after we got two pints, I let it set out for a little while. Then I poured it into a larger jar and added a clean marble. We took turns shaking it for a long time. It got to the consistency of yogurt. Then we shook it a bit longer and it turned back to liquid. Can anyone advise me as to what we did wrong?
The dogs ended up with the whole batch.:grit:


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always done it with an upright mixer and the whisk attachment. Hmmm, come to think of it, I did try shaking a jar the first time. Took forever and I got hardly any butter!

You can also do it in a blender if you don't have an upright mixer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One marble? Not enough agitation.

Why feed it to the dogs?? It was still cream.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

so more marbles would help? what about the temp of the cream? it was still chilly. I gave it to the dogs because I thought it was ruined.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Blender? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

We are thinking about making some cheese.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

boundarybunnyco said:


> we skimmed cream and saved it in pint jars in the fridge. after we got two pints, I let it set out for a little while. Then I poured it into a larger jar and added a clean marble. We took turns shaking it for a long time. It got to the consistency of yogurt. Then we shook it a bit longer and it turned back to liquid. Can anyone advise me as to what we did wrong?
> The dogs ended up with the whole batch.:grit:


Just a question, this being the Goat section, were you using goat milk?
Does it make a difference what kind of milk you use? (I dont think I have ever heard of sheep or goat milk butter, maybe it does not have enough butterfat content)....
If we ever get goats, I want to look into making cheese though....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

OK here is the link-- it does have to do with the lower amounts of fat in goat milk--
but, here is how to do it-

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...tter-zmaz78jazbur.aspx?PageId=1#axzz2cVYpMDbf


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I was sent this for making cheese. 

use a 2 gal. stock pot inside a 3 gal. pot as a double boiler. Heat 1 gal. milk to 188 degrees. Use a digital thermometer or candy thermometer. After it reaches 188 take it off the heat and add 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar or lemon juice and stir to mix. Let sit for 15 minutes then ladle out the curds into a muslin lined colander and let drain for a minute. You can add about 1-2 t. salt and any other herb you like or onion or chives or peppers? What ever. Pick up the four corners of the cloth and place the cheese in a mold and put something over it to press for a few hours. You can leave it on the counter or put it in the fridge. For a mold you can use any plastic container with holes punched in the bottom. I use large tuna cans with holes punched in the bottom and I set a quart jar filled with water on top to press it down. This is a fresh cheese and should be eaten within a week or two. But it is really good. I usually made up 2 gal. at a time. It takes 1 gal. of milk to make on pound of cheese. You will have a lot of whey left that you can feed to your dogs or hogs or chickens or you can make bread with it or drink it yourself. Very high in protein.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

You can make butter with goat cream just as easily as with cow cream. It's GETTING the cream that is the pain. Like the MEN article, we skimmed lots and lots of milk to get that tiny layer of cream. Only one of our goats even has a cream line at all. One of these days I will get a cream separator...

And cheese making is awesome. There's a Dairy board here where you can get lots of good info both from goat cheese and cow cheese makers. Doug, that's a recipe for ricotta. You can also make chevre, mozzarella, feta, brie, whatever. This weekend I made gouda that will be ready in about 3 months. Yum!


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

my goat has a lot of cream. she's a Nigerian Dwarf. I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

our little harvest today.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Feels good dont it boundarybunnyco! Harvest your hard work!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

boundrybunnyco....Nigerian dwarf...been reading up on this breed. What I've read is they have more cream and multiple births. Would like to get a few goats and this is the breed I would like to have.....Janet


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I skim all my milk 24-48 hours after it goes in the fridge. The kids don't like it full fat. 
I use an ice cream scoop and put it into a quart jar. When its 1/2 full, I let it sit until its no longer cold (overnight works). I usually put it into a clean jar and then I start shaking the jar. I do not use a whip or marble. If I've collected too much, it won't get out if he whipped cream stage unless it sits- once I did it over night in the fridge. After about 10 minutes, I have the butter. 

I don't get much yield per gallon this way, but it works for me. 

I'm starting a mini mancha herd, so I'll be getting more cream as they start milking.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

When it looked like it turned back to liquid did you look to see if you had butter making? That is what it looks like when it starts to separate your butter from your liquid. 
Bring your cream up to room temp it will help with the process. We never used a marble or anything. Just put your cream in a jar that you can fill about half full with cream you have. Then put it in the crook of your arm and just keep a steady rythym. chug-chug-chug-chug. It may take 15-20 minutes to make but once it does it does it quick.


----------

